
Product Managers, What Is It You Do Again? - uvince
http://panelpicker.sxsw.com/vote/68329
======
uvince
I figured HN was as good of a place as any to start this discussion and seed
topics. What is it you think Product Managers do? What have you observed that
you hate/love/try to ignore?

------
designgrappler
This is a great topic. Product managers like other roles come in different
shapes and sizes. Some are great at strategy and some are stronger at
execution. It's incredibly important to hire appropriately (based on team and
need) and to set clear expectations on the product manager's role and impact.
That said, what are the shared tools, methods and behaviors that all product
managers should bring to work every day? Really interested to hear more on
this.

